
Ask HN: Resources for web design inspiration? - sarreph
Hi all<p>I spend a fair amount of my time designing&#x2F;developing front-end experiences for our start-up and love some of the innovative tutorials &#x2F; resources posted on Codrops[0] — they have inspired me no end. As a bit of a &#x27;hacker&#x27; (not a web dev by training), the depth of the Codrops articles are immensely helpful at improving my web skills.<p>I haven&#x27;t managed to find anywhere else with such a high calibre of curated guides &#x2F; code examples and was wondering what you guys&#x2F;girls use when you want some fresh ideas for web design?<p>Thanks!<p>[0] — http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tympanus.net&#x2F;codrops&#x2F;
======
mtmail
[http://land-book.com/](http://land-book.com/) collects beautiful landing
pages. [http://littlebigdetails.com/](http://littlebigdetails.com/) has a
newsletter for small details

